# When can i start queen rearing?



## mudhoney (Mar 31, 2008)

So this is my second year. I have the ML queen rearing kit with double mating mini. The wheather up here is still in the low to mid 50's. I saw quite a few drones in the nucs i just hived. When would be a good time to give this a try. Should i wait until the weather is consistently in the 60's or warmer? To be sure of succesful mating flights and the other hives are also producing drones.:scratch:


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

yes, wait for a bit warmer weather with drones around. You might set up a hive as a drone hive as well by adding a frame of drone comb or drone foundation to it to make sure you have good drone population in the area. Timing for drone population of correct aged drones is important as well. set the drone comb in a crowded hive a couple weeks before you start your queen rearing operation will help insure proper aged drones in the area when queens are ready for mating flights.


----------



## LBEE (Jun 4, 2008)

In the book Bee Sex Essentials by Lawrence John Connor on Page 97, he states that queens fly only when there is little wind and temperatures warmer than 68 degrees F. 

In 2008 the weather in Puyallup indicated that you would need to wait until the last half of May.

http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/KPLU/2008/5/13/MonthlyHistory.html#calendar

In 2007 you could mate queens in the second week of May.

http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/KPLU/2007/5/13/MonthlyHistory.html#calendar

I would think that with some bees, you might be able to mate earlier, but this would at least give you an idea.


Larry Edwards


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

mud:

I would wait until like June in our area. The rain and low temps are a killing for mating nucs.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

If you gamble on the early side and add drone brood as Ray suggests, but the weather doesn't cooperate, as Larry and Chef suggest, you can use the drone brood to practice a little IPM by removing it before they hatch and reduce your mite load a tad. Then repeat.

Bill


----------



## mudhoney (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks All.


----------

